
Liander caused 2000 euro damage when placing smartmeter - AnnoyingSwede
http://www.lianderervaring.nl/
======
eb0la
Not Dutch; but gas and electrical companies are also a reckless mafia in my
country (Spain), so I had to upvote.

Dude, I wish you the best.

~~~
AnnoyingSwede
Thanks mate. It sucks having to complain like this, but it seems it's one of
the few ways to confront giant companies like Liander and make them do the
right thing.

